# Adding an LED light bar to zero turn



## Mattsbay_18 (Aug 3, 2018)

As these summer days get shorter and shorter, I find myself racing the sun as I try to finish my after work mows. It's a battle I lose every year. I would like to add LED light bar to my Cub Cadet RZT-S. I found a light and harness kit online but there is no way I'm spending $200 bucks on a lawnmower headlight. (https://www.mowersdirect.com/Cub-Cadet-19B70032100/p15552.html)

I found this harness on Amazon for a fraction of the price and was wondering if this would work for my application. (https://www.amazon.com/Nilight-Wiring-Harness-Switch-Warranty/dp/B072M1CXQB/ref=sr_1_2_sspa?ie=UTF8&qid=1536247058&sr=8-2-spons&keywords=led+headlight+wiring+harness&psc=1) I have a good feeling it will but I just want to double check. Also if anyone else has some recommendations for adding lights to a mower, I'm all ears.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

I don't see why that wouldn't. Order a cheap led light bar and get some self tapping metal screws and get after it.


----------

